# plowing with 4 seater



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

I promise, this is one of my last questions, on Bobcat 3400, but when youre throwing around 12 to 15 large you have to know


anyone plowing with a boss v on the 4 seater utv or is that lunacy


thanks for your cooperation


----------

